# Roughly, how much protein is there in a whole chicken?



## SiPhil

If you cook and completely strip the carcass of meat, discarding the skin. How much protein from the meat in a small, medium and large chicken?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

If its out of a packet, the bag will say something like "once cooked, this chicken will provide" and gives so many portions of so many grams, then just add it up.

Or was thos some kind of quiz?


----------



## SiPhil

My chickens don't come in packs, they're killed the morning they go on sale at the market.


----------



## eezy1

ask the guy sellin em


----------



## SiPhil

For ****s sake.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SiPhil said:


> My chickens don't come in packs, they're killed the morning they go on sale at the market.


ooohhhhh hardcore!

"If you can catch a chicken you can catch greased lightening itself!"

Then I have no idea, sowwy...


----------



## eezy1

try finding a similar sized and bred chicken in the supermarket with some nutritional info on it. cant see there being a major diff in numbers


----------



## s3_abv

About 24g protein per 100g.

Do the maths......................


----------



## SiPhil

They don't add that kind of info to packaging here. Usually only imported food will have any nutrition info on the packaging.

Suppose I should buy some scales to be as precise as possible.


----------



## BIG BUCK

140 at a guess for a medium chicken


----------



## NorthernSoul

Doesn't matter anyway since your body only takes in 40grams of protein every hour right?


----------



## Franko1

> Doesn't matter anyway since your body only takes in 40grams of protein every hour right?


Oh no id better not eat 2 chicken breast in 1 meal then


----------



## Guest

depending on how far you strip the chiken, i think half is actual meat. So if its a 1kg chicken, around 125g of protein.


----------



## Guest

Sean91 said:


> Doesn't matter anyway since your body only takes in 40grams of protein every hour right?


Rubbish.


----------



## Guest

Sean91 said:


> Doesn't matter anyway since your body only takes in 40grams of protein every hour right?


fail


----------



## RickMiller

SiPhil said:


> If you cook and completely strip the carcass of meat, discarding the skin. How much protein from the meat in a small, medium and large chicken?


28.2g protein per 100g of meat if roasted and stripped (no skin), all types of flesh (back, legs and breast).

13.2g fat (3.2g saturated)/100g

239kcal/100g.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

SiPhil said:


> They don't add that kind of info to packaging here. Usually only imported food will have any nutrition info on the packaging.
> 
> Suppose I should buy some scales to be as precise as possible.


One of the annoying things for me whilst living in Thailand was the lack of nutritional info on packaging :cursing: I thought the Philippines would be a little better.


----------



## massiccio

Have eggs instead , that make it simple!


----------



## 2004mark

I stripped a cooked chicken from tesco the other lunch time and there was about 450g of meet on it, probably could have got another 50g or so off it if you were desperate. I can't remember the weight of the whole chicken but they are quite small compared to fresh ones.

So @ 28.2g per 100g (as UK Strength says) that equals 126.9g of protein in a small bird... I'd guess a big one would be probably just under twice that. Eat the giblets and you'd obviously get some more.


----------



## Guest

massiccio said:


> Have eggs instead , that make it simple!


What size eggs? small medium or large? how about double yolkers? extra whites?


----------

